# battling thread/hair algae outbreak



## John_eod (Apr 26, 2011)

I've read some links that say excess nutrients are the most common cause. I'm wondering what I should be doing different to battle it. I'm currently doing weekly 25% water change and dosing once a week with Flourish comprehensive I also have root tabs in the substrate. I try to pull out as much as I can daily unfortunately it grows back as much and more everyday:frown:. Should I cut the dosing all together and do 2xWC weekly? Help 


Thanks,
John


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

Algae outbreaks are almost never caused by excess nutrients, despite what you find all over the internets. The most common cause it too much light with too _few_ nutrients. Or sometimes a nutrient imbalance can cause it, but it's mostly too much light.

Let us know what your tank specs and lighting are (how much/how long they are on) and we might be able to help you diagnose.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Jadelin said:


> Algae outbreaks are almost never caused by excess nutrients, despite what you find all over the internets. The most common cause it too much light with too _few_ nutrients. Or sometimes a nutrient imbalance can cause it, but it's mostly too much light.
> 
> Let us know what your tank specs and lighting are (how much/how long they are on) and we might be able to help you diagnose.


+1!!! :smile:


----------



## John_eod (Apr 26, 2011)

Jadelin said:


> Algae outbreaks are almost never caused by excess nutrients, despite what you find all over the internets. The most common cause it too much light with too _few_ nutrients. Or sometimes a nutrient imbalance can cause it, but it's mostly too much light.
> 
> Let us know what your tank specs and lighting are (how much/how long they are on) and we might be able to help you diagnose.


Currently I have double T5HO fixture with one 6500 and one 10k bulb, they run from 9am to 8pm. CO2 comes from a paintball setup diffused by a power head. I just finished putting together an inline reactor plan on putting that on this week during the WC. The tank is a 20g long with water sprite, babies tears, and java fern. Here's a pick taken about a month ago before the algae got really bad. The brown algae in the babies tears was wiped out when I went from suger/yeast CO2 to pressurized.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

wow, beautifull tank, but you really need to look into EI dosing and look into dry ferts. I think thats going to be the answer to your problem.


----------



## DanCottle (Apr 12, 2011)

Well John I believe your problem is the fact that your light is much too strong for your tank. Check out this thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html 
Their are a couple options- either use a single bulb, reduce the lights on-time, or raise the light up.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

It could be light (too), but I'd bet it's co2. Have you raised the amount going in with the increased plant mass?


----------



## John_eod (Apr 26, 2011)

DanCottle, 
tyvm for the link I hadn't seen that chart it appears I have way to much light going in 2xT5HO 2in above the tank of 12in depth. I'll try pulling the 10k bulb and see how things go.

Dirtyhermit,
I haven't been using a drop checker and didn't consider scaling up the CO2 as the plants filled in. Hopefully the inline diffuser will increase the CO2 levels to compensate for the larger plant mass. ty

Jreich,
Thank you, I had done some looking at the EI dosing chart but it didnt really click for me. I'll take another look. 

Thanks for the help folks.
John


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

John_eod said:


> Jreich,
> Thank you, I had done some looking at the EI dosing chart but it didnt really click for me. I'll take another look.


 it can be quite confusing, but it is a simple concept. If you get a little lost ask us


----------

